# Service und Support > Testforum >  Test mit Blid aus der Fritzbox

## goodhope

https://sq9l6myqe916lzvg.myfritz.net...b50395df3ca824

sollte bis 7. Oktober 2019 sichtbar sein

----------


## Michi1

Hermann, wenn ich das Bid aufrufen will heißt es "mögliches Sicherheitsrisiko erkannt"

----------


## goodhope

> Hermann, wenn ich das Bid aufrufen will heißt es "mögliches Sicherheitsrisiko erkannt"


Ist bei mir genauso, wahrscheinlich weil die URL kein https- (sichere Verbindung) Zertifikat hat. Wenn man die Warnungen ignoriert, geht es trotzdem. War nur ein Versuch, ist aber auch suboptimal.

----------

